# 270 Ruger M77 Mark 2



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I have this particular rifle and i was wondering has anyone put a Timney tigger in it or any other after market tiggers. I am thinking about putting one into my ruger but was wondering how much does it improve, if any, the pull and overall accuracy of the rifle. The tigger on my gun it not to bad but you have to pull it a little bit to far for my liking. These after market tiggers is it easy to install or would you recommend a gun smith. PS i do not know off the top of my head how to take out the tigger unit on my ruger.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html

I have followed the instructions in the above lnk to do trigger jobs on over 2 dozen Ruger M77 MKII's & Ruger 77/22's with excellent results. If nothing else print out the article complete with the diagrams and take it along with your Rifle to your gunsmith. I am quite sure he can get you a trigger pull as good as a Timney for about half the $$$.

Yes the very first Ruger M77 MKII I had I installed a Timney Full Adjustable Trigger in it. There is a bit of fitting that needs to be done as well as a slight modification to the inside of the stock to clear the overtravel stop adjustment screw and lock nut.

I have also tried a JARD Adjustable Trigger for a Ruger M77MKII and ended up sending it back as I didn't like it at all.

In the end I prefer to rework the factory trigger. It is a good design and easy to rework tp come up with a really good feeling trigger. The one on my Custom Ruger 77/22 .22 LR Target Rifle turned out great. It really took my time on that one and the end result is a super crisp 1 1/4 pount trigger pull that feels oh so sweet. I also drilled & tapped a hole on this receiver for an adjustable overtravel stop.

Larry


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not sure where you live, but Curt at the Outdoorsman in Fargo can work the factory triggers to make them very clean and crisp with no creep, with as light a pull as 2lbs. Cost is a lot less than a new trigger especially on a moderate priced setup.


----------

